# Christmas Wishes



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

We are now closing for the Christmas Holiday. We will be back Thursday 3 January 2008.

All of the staff at Swift would like to wish you all a fantastic Christmas and a great New Year.

Best Wishes 

Kath


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you Kath, and I hope you all have a quiet xmas, with no phones ringing......enjoy the rest.


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Christmas*

May Ray and I add our good wishes to Peter and all of you at Swift a Very Happy Christmas and a Prosperous New Year.

Enjoy your break, but don't ignore us MHF'ers completely eh?

Hope to meet you all in March!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Swift Group, and a Happy Christmas and Peaceful and Prosperous New Year to you all. Once owned a Bessacarr. Would have another if they came in LHD.
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Christmas*

Eddie - I have a LHD version - don't ask but I will put your name down for when I sell it!

Swift - compliments of the season to you all and lots of love to "Sculley".

Russell


----------



## mhaze (Oct 8, 2007)

A Very Happy Christmas and a Prosperous New Year to all at Swift.

Mick


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Christmas*



Polo said:


> May Ray and I add our good wishes to Peter and all of you at Swift a Very Happy Christmas and a Prosperous New Year.
> 
> Enjoy your break, but don't ignore us MHF'ers completely eh?
> 
> Hope to meet you all in March!


Kath Andy and myself have a competition running to see any of us posts on Christmas day! Be sure we will be keeping an eye on things.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*LHD*



eddied said:


> Thank you Swift Group, and a Happy Christmas and Peaceful and Prosperous New Year to you all. Once owned a Bessacarr. Would have another if they came in LHD.
> eddied


Thats not an impossibility! Well its Christmas insnt it????Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Christmas*



Rapide561 said:


> Eddie - I have a LHD version - don't ask but I will put your name down for when I sell it!
> 
> Swift - compliments of the season to you all and lots of love to "Sculley".
> 
> Russell


Scully says;-Wuf Wuf! Peter.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all at Swift, and many thanks for all your efforts on our behalf this year Peter.


Ray


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

vmeldrew said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all at Swift, and many thanks for all your efforts on our behalf this year Peter.
> 
> Ray


Thanks Ray.merry christmas.Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Merry Crimbo to all at Swift :x-mas: 

I've never been a great fan of Swift but I think its fair to say that you've improved your image no end through your efforts and feed back this year via this forum and I tip my hat to you for that.

What I'd like to see from santa swift next year is a low profile <6mtr fully winterised van with a garage and double bed above (ie Hymer/Hobbyvan beater) and I might just be tempted :roll: 


pete


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

peejay said:


> Merry Crimbo to all at Swift :x-mas:
> 
> I've never been a great fan of Swift but I think its fair to say that you've improved your image no end through your efforts and feed back this year via this forum and I tip my hat to you for that.
> 
> ...


I will speak to Santa.Merry Christmas.Peter.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to all at Swift

On my wish list for 2008 is a low profile twin single bed and twin front bench seats with a fridge and freezer all on one level please :lol: and not over 24ft also 3500 weight :roll: :lol: oh and not to expensive either :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to all at Swift
> 
> On my wish list for 2008 is a low profile twin single bed and twin front bench seats with a fridge and freezer all on one level please :lol: and not over 24ft also 3500 weight :roll: :lol: oh and not to expensive either :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


ok jacquie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Merry Christmas to you all at Swift. I look forward to meeting you all again in January.

All the best

Steve & Jan


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> What I'd like to see from santa swift next year is a low profile <6mtr fully winterised van with a garage and double bed above (ie Hymer/Hobbyvan beater) and I might just be tempted.
> 
> 
> > As a 3 times Swift owner I too would like to see the above addition to the Swift range.
> ...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

SandJ said:


> Merry Christmas to you all at Swift. I look forward to meeting you all again in January.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Steve & Jan


Thankyou Merry Christmas.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

whistlinggypsy said:


> > What I'd like to see from santa swift next year is a low profile <6mtr fully winterised van with a garage and double bed above (ie Hymer/Hobbyvan beater) and I might just be tempted.
> >
> >
> > > As a 3 times Swift owner I too would like to see the above addition to the Swift range.
> > ...


----------

